# Have you experienced functions outside of your function stack... on purpose?



## Atraps (Oct 29, 2019)

Well first of all all types have their mirror/shadow set ups. Its the middle letters being the same while margin lwtters being opposite.

So for enfp its infj
For me its entp.

And so forth.

I do experience those tactically, but only when thres a larger pic involved. If i needed to relate to an exceptionally specific experience directly to be able to handle the contextual outcome of it more technically, then yes sure id tilt my pov.

And indeed theres value in doing that, just that its super awareness about the flipper. It requires tons of focus, so id rather juat have it all run naturally instead on autotriggs.


----------

